# crickets can infest?



## monkeygirl

hi, i heard crickets can infest a house?? well im kinda worried as iv found about 12 loose in the last week (and i killed them) and the numbers keep going up! what should i do?

iv no idea how there geting out either!


----------



## Clones

Unfortunatley they could do if they are browns. Lots of people on this site dont like black crickets but if your carefull not to leave them loose in with your animals they are better as they need higher temps to breed. Browns will breed at room temp so they could be breeding in your house but I dont know where the hell they would lay thier eggs. Id look in the top of any plant pots for signs of eggs laid in the soil or anywhere you have soil. Get black ones, put up with the noise and feed off feeding tongs so you know they wont be able to have a munch on your animals. If you still find loads then they all must be just escaping.
Do you not have any larger lizards you could let out to clear up the current wild colleny you have.


----------



## monkeygirl

i have a 6 month old beardie, but will he find them or just run about like a loony lol? iv ordered 6 of those bug traps to try get them but i just dont know where there getting out. i go tthe box (18litre really useful box) that i got the crickets in in a large bin bag and i mean, where else are they coming from!! i found one in the hall yesterday (not my hall, the flat hall) eep! i dont have any soil in my flat, no plants or anything, just some sofas, beds, err geckos, table etc, can they lay on them?

WHOOOPS


i might see how cheap i can get locusts for and feed them and mealies instead as i dont mind locusts escaping as there cool looking but crix look like spiders  not to mention may be infesting my flat right now!!!:eek4:


----------



## baby05x

i was feeding my beardies once with crix in a crix tub and one of the crixs jumped backwards and landed on my neck!
i then screamed jumping about and the whole tub was shaken everywhere
for days i could hear the things and caught many, rest died cause i didnt hear anything else


----------



## Clones

If you dont have any plants or anything I dont think they could breed. Have you checked your box for any small holes they might have chewed threw. I keep mine in glass as they are black ones and im sure they would chew threw the plastic if left to it. I dont know if your 6 month old will have the hunting skills to help you out with it yet.
Id have to agree on the locusts aswell they are much nicer to have around, look less offensive, nice and quiet and move a hell of alot slower so never escape on me. Only problem being they arnt as good for the animals so I wouldnt over feed them and would add a calcium supplemet twice as often if using them.
The day crickets start jumping on my neck is they day I switch to a no cricket diet. Shame tho as I prefere to feed crickets as I think they are horrible where as I feel sorry for the locusts, they are pretty nice creatures.


----------



## monkeygirl

ill get some tubs of crix in as i dont mind them in the tubs, i HATE the bulk bags now though lol, too many in there and there just too gross!

i havent even opened that bag since i put the box in there lol! ill take it outside soon and check.

how can i kill crickets? i dont like these ones and i dont want to feed them as tehy freak me out and my geckos dont seem to like crickets at the moment much anyway..


----------



## Tops

i keep noticing them on my floor dead and alive ones. Just pick em up and throw em out the window when i see em


----------



## Clones

Unless you wanna sqaush them all a few at a time then you dont have many options left I can think of. Either take them outside and use a fumagating type chemical to wipe them out or you could light a big fire in a hole and whosh up in flames. Sounds like a waste to me tho, abit unfare on the horrible little things. Can you not offer them for free to anyone on here thats near you.


----------



## gizmogecko

*I have them too*

I also have a living room full of escapee crickets - keep seeing them crossing the floor and climbing up the telly, walking accross the stone fireplace etc. 

I do hope they can't breed anywhere, I don't have any plants.

Does everyone feed their geckos/beardies off tongues then?? 

What about locusts - do you take the hoppers off them before putting them in?


----------



## lindseykim13

I dont take the hoppers off, for the one gecko i have that likes them or cricks. my other 3 only 'do' worms! I may stop feeding cricks after i spotted a huge one climbing up my stairs towards my bedroom, gave me nightmares. I dont mind worms or locusts, cant stand cricks. 
I was thinking of a combination of pheonix worms, mealies, wax worms and locusts, surely thats enough variety?


----------



## Athravan

Loads escape at home.. my dogs spend all day clearing them up for me 

I suppose they would die in the winter if you turned the heating down?


----------



## monkeygirl

iv put them outside on the balcony now and a mate is collecting them today PHEW lol!

im only gonna order these in tubs now as its easier and they cant get out of a tub and ikk mainly use locusts and mealies i think


----------



## sparkle

I ALWAYS stick them in the fridge before i feed to slow them down.. so if i do have an unfortunate box spillage i can catch the all and get rid of them before they go scooting off...


----------



## monkeygirl

iv not spilt any though, iv no idea how there getting out lol!


----------

